# Glenhaven Snow Systems looking for Subs in SE PA



## GlenhavenSnow (May 25, 2016)

Glenhaven Snow Systems is located in Blue Bell, PA. We have sites available in the following areas
Quakertown PA 30 Acre Site
Hilltown PA 15 Acre Site
Exton PA 35 Acre Site
Morgantown PA 30 Acre Site
West Sadsbury 30 Acre Site
Oxford PA 20 Acre Site
Norristown PA 8 Acre Sit
All Site are seasonal numbers. Good rates!!!
We are not a national management company!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Regional management company??


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

GlenhavenSnow said:


> Glenhaven Snow Systems is located in Blue Bell, PA. We have sites available in the following areas
> Quakertown PA 30 Acre Site
> Hilltown PA 15 Acre Site
> Exton PA 35 Acre Site
> ...


Still have them?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Collision said:


> Still have them?


You need to look at dates.
Ain't been back since the day after he posted.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

https://www.glenhavensnow.com/ Maybe contact them off ps


----------

